# Girlfriend is trying to lose weight



## Diggs (Oct 10, 2017)

Any suggestions on how a female who is 170lbs and 5'5" can lose weight and get toned 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## mytreefiddy (Oct 10, 2017)

Nothing like a sound nutrition plan... It all starts in the kitchen my friend... moderate cardio (initially) and a spot on diet will yield phenomenal results..... bring in some weight training and start building some muscle.... cant tone fat... gotta build some muscle first... but first things first...... get that diet on lock


----------



## Fitraver (Oct 10, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> Nothing like a sound nutrition plan... It all starts in the kitchen my friend... moderate cardio (initially) and a spot on diet will yield phenomenal results..... bring in some weight training and start building some muscle.... cant tone fat... gotta build some muscle first... but first things first...... get that diet on lock





Yep. Lol well said.


----------



## Diggs (Oct 10, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> Nothing like a sound nutrition plan... It all starts in the kitchen my friend... moderate cardio (initially) and a spot on diet will yield phenomenal results..... bring in some weight training and start building some muscle.... cant tone fat... gotta build some muscle first... but first things first...... get that diet on lock


Any meal prep suggestions 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## aon1 (Oct 10, 2017)

Go to the diet section


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 14, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> Nothing like a sound nutrition plan... It all starts in the kitchen my friend... moderate cardio (initially) and a spot on diet will yield phenomenal results..... bring in some weight training and start building some muscle.... cant tone fat... gotta build some muscle first... but first things first...... get that diet on lock



:yeahthat: Can't match a sound diet and cardio!

My wife also runs Synthetine and Syntheselen at 2ml/ed of each taken before her morning cardio. Works wonders!


----------



## odin (Oct 23, 2017)

Diet is everything and add in some weight training and cardio. I doubt your wife needs any supplements for awhile as diet with added exercise should be enough.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 24, 2017)

^ All very solid advice.  You can't 'supplement' something like a diet and exercise plan that's not in place yet.  So, focus on keeping protein high, moderate carbs and healthy fats with moderate cardio and some weight training as said above.  Don't forget to stay hydrated.  About .75oz-1.0oz per lb of bodyweight over the course of the day is perfect.


----------



## JohnBrown (May 25, 2022)

Thanks for this interesting information!


----------



## JohnBrown (May 26, 2022)

When in doubt, a long black dress worn with heels is always going to work. When you’re not sure what will work best, bring a blazer jacket on arrival which you can use to dress the outfit down. If needed, this can be stashed away https://nypost.com/article/best-pajamas-for-women/.


----------

